# Micro transmisor fm



## alco79ar (Jul 25, 2006)

Hola, hice este micro transmisor de fmhttp://www.josepino.com/circuits/index.pl?fm_microphone.jpc) por*QU*e es el ma*S*chi*QU*ito QUe encontre, pero no me anduvo y *QU*isiera saber si alguien me puede decir por*QU*e. les comento *QU*e no use 3v. use 6v. y por si y por si habia una radio justo en el punto del dial donde debia sintonizarlo, reemplase el capasitor de 33pf por uno trimer, aun*QU*e *TAMBIEN* lo probe con el capacitor y no funciono, todo lo demas estoy seguro de haberlo hecho bien, si alguno lo hace porfavor digame si funciono bien, Gracias


----------



## okcomputer (Ago 5, 2006)

Bueno, creo que tu problema es el nivel de señal del mic electrect, la señal de corriente generada por el electrete es muy pequeña y necesita una etapa de amplificación, en el caso de tu diagrama esta señal (ua) exita la base del transistor posiblemente sin la potencia adecuada para generar una señal de control que module. mi concejo es que lo hagas con dos transistores, uno para la etapa de amplificación del mic, y el otro para la modulacion y tx final. en este foro hay un plano de tx fm .


----------



## CAD (Ago 23, 2006)

Pues te cuento que yo armé ese mismo proyectico y me funcionó muy bien , eso si te cuento los ajustes  que hice:
1. usé una pilita sencilla "AAA" de 1.5 y le reduje la resistencia de 4.7 a 1K.
2. reduje un poco el diámetro de la Bobina mas o menos a medio cm.
3.no busqué la frecuencia moviendo la bobina (eso es super cansón) mejor cambié el cond. de 33 a uno variable de 10 p a 40 picos  y listo me fuenciona espectacular.

sis sigues las desmas instrucciones como lo dice el plano , te va a funcionar , yo estoy muy conteneto con el circuitico, (que sorprende que funcione) AHORA ESTOY BUSCANDO UN CIRCUITICO IGUAL DE SENCILLO PERO RECEPTOR DE FM Y QUE LE PUEDA VARIAR LA FRECUENCIA DE RECEPCION PARA SACARLA DE LA BANDA COMERCIAL DE 88 a 108, SI ALGUIEN SABE DE ALGUNO LE AGRADECERÍA.

SALUDOS A TODOS.


----------



## Mushito (Ago 23, 2006)

Esos bichitos no me gustan, experimente mucho con ellos desde mis 16 años.
Todo partió de la necesidad de contar con un mini transmisor espía, con el afán de industrializar aunque en pequeña escala, esos micrófonos inalámbricos cuestan y no se emplea mucho material, pero para vender micrófonos espías a buen precio se debe ofrecer micrófonos de calidad.
La mayor desventaja o defecto que encontré en este tipo de aparatos es la inestabilidad de frecuencia. Es muy molestoso pero ocurre que cuando la batería se va agotando ocurre un corrimiento en la frecuencia, cuando el transistor se calienta, también se corre en la frecuencia, por la posición de la antena y otras causas.
Otro inconveniente que pude notar es el material en el que se construye, el fenolito no responde muy bien a frecuencias altas, es mejor usar vibra de vidrio.

Últimamente estuve experimentando con el calculo de bobinas y es muy critico bajarle el diámetro a ojo de buen cubero, y según mis cálculos debería estar transmitiendo en 96 MHz, para verificar afortunadamente ya cuento con un osciloscopio y comprobé que estaba en los 86.9 MHz. Esos ajustes se hacen mas difíciles para los que no cuentan con un osciloscopio o un frecuencimetro, y en muchas ocasiones estaba transmitiendo en una armónica y recibiendo también la armónica de la fundamental y por eso parecía que la potencia había bajado.
No solo tengo malas experiencias, recuerdo que monte un transmisor de este tipo sobre un plástico de esos que sujetan las joyas, si de esos y conseguí como 200 mts de alcance, al pasarlos a fenolito redujo el alcance a 30 metros y lo que mas me disgusta es el corrimiento de la frecuencia, hay que estar con la mano en el dial para resintonizar.


----------



## akyles (Nov 7, 2006)

Yo también arme ese micrófono espia y me funciono bien. 

http://www.josepino.com/circuits/index?fm_microphone.jpc

No te funciono ya que le pusiste demasiado voltaje.

Ese transmisor es muy pequeño ya que en el mismo circuito del transistor funciona como modulador, oscilador y transmisor,  eso significa que cualquier variación de voltaje hará que la frecuencia variee.   Debes usar las mismas especificaciones.

Para la calibración de la bobina es muy difícil, así que es mejor usar un capacitor variable de 3 a 30 pf.

Akylesmx


----------



## Courage_faces (Oct 11, 2007)

yo he armado este circuito pero no lo logro hacer funcionar.!
al conectar el osciloscopio en el colector, hablo por el microfono, y puedo ver la vos amplificada, y al fondo puedo ver la portadora ke anda en el orden de los mV, cuando hablo fuerte la moduladora sobrepasa la amplitud de la pobre portadora.he armado todo con los mismos valores y componentes, vcc=3.0v, 2N3409, y los valores del tanque son C= 8.8 pf L=0.2 uH.

alguna sugenrencia para este circuito.
ayudaaaaa.! nesesito armar precisamente este circuito.!
desde ya muchicimas gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 11, 2007)

hola. yo arme ese circuito y me funciomo a 102,5 MHz. si tienes PCBwizard te puedo pasar el pcb comprimido del transmisor que aprece como destacado. Tiene mas fidelidad y alcance. saludos.


----------



## Courage_faces (Oct 11, 2007)

nesesito sintonizarlo a una frecuencia ente 90 y 100 Mhz por ejemplo 94.1 mhz con un ancho de banda relativo.tu dices que lo armaste y te funciono. cuantanos hiciste alguna modificacion en el circuito.?


----------



## Courage_faces (Oct 11, 2007)

nesesito sintonizarlo a una frecuencia ente 90 y 100 Mhz por ejemplo 94.1 mhz con un ancho de banda relativo.tu dices que lo armaste y te funciono. cuantanos hiciste alguna modificacion en el circuito.?
que valores ocupaste en el tanque. que tan buena es la frecuencia, se corre .? cuentanos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 11, 2007)

1*no le hice cambios
2* tiene muy poca fidelidad
3*yo tengo el PCB reducido del transmisor que aprece como destacado y ese si que inciona fino fino. casi estereo jaajajaja


----------



## Courage_faces (Oct 11, 2007)

a que te refieres con poca fidelidad.?
que alcance tenia el Tx
que valores usaste en el tanque.?
que transistor usaste.?
viste la señal en el osiloscopio.? si fue asi. que relacion tenia fmod, fport, era fm pura.?

ayuda.!


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 11, 2007)

1* NO tengo osciloscopio (AUNQUE LO DESEARIA)
2* Fidelida: calidad de sonido= regular
3* el 2N3904
4* la bobina la hice con los valores que alli aparece
5* alcance 60metros max
6* vuelvo y repito te recomiendo el que aparece como destacado.


----------



## Courage_faces (Oct 11, 2007)

weno, es que es este el que nesesito hacer hacer modular.! solo con un transistor, no tengo mucho espacio, pero bien seguire intentando con valores en el tanque a lo mejor eso ha de star  fallando.
cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida.

gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 11, 2007)

CHECA.


----------



## Courage_faces (Oct 11, 2007)

esa placa es de el transmisor que esta como destacado verdad. huuummm, parece bien.pero reitero en la idea de hacer el de josepino.no tengo espacio.
atudame con este sip.!


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.josepino.com/circuits/index.php?fm_microphone.jpc checa las imagenes... y del redio que pone abajo.. se ve claramente 102.7 MHz... pero como los receptores digitales tienen 102,5 MHz yo agarre esa banda..


----------



## Courage_faces (Oct 12, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> CHECA.




como hiciste la bobina.?  que valor tiene.?   la sacaste con tap central o de un solo del colector.?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

la bobina se hace enrollando 6 vueltas de cable de puentear alrededor de un lapiz pero dejando un espacio entre las espiras de +- un mm.


----------



## gatteen (Oct 13, 2007)

hola, que tal

disculpen, alguno sabe de un micro transmisor FM estereo?
ya que lo quiero utilizar como transmisor de mi mp3 a la radio, ustedes saben, va uno en el carro y quiere escuchar algo mejor que las mismas canciones de la radio todo el dia 
pues si alguien sabe de alguno que me pueda recomendar, se lo agredeceria mucho.

gracias por su atensión. saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

Querés algo peqño aqui lo tenés.


----------



## gatteen (Oct 18, 2007)

disculpa anthony123, si mal no recuerdo la imagen del diagrama del transmisor fm que publicas aquie es el scorpion que sale en la revista saber electronica. o me equivoco?

porque queria saber si en lugar de el micro lo puedo sustituir por un jack de 3.5mm para utilizarlo como transmisor de ipod o cualqueri fuente de sonido de esta conexion.?

gracias por tu atensión, espero tu respuesta.  saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 18, 2007)

Ese mismo. es el scorpion. mmm no se. lo unico que se esque para adicionarle iPods necesitas un condensador electrolitico una resistencia y un 2N3904.


----------



## gatteen (Oct 20, 2007)

aahh ok.

y pues de paso si alguien sabe de un transmisor fm STEREO que me pueda pasar, segun yo, se puede hacer con un CI especializado para transmisiones FM pero pues si alguien sabe de alguno analogo facil, se le agradeceria la ayuda de verdad. 

gracias anthony por la respuesta, pero de pura casualidad no sabes como van conectados el transistor, la resistencia y el capacitor.?

si no sabes no hay problema, en realidad quiero mas el stereo. 

pero muchas gracias.!

saludos a todos y suerte con sus proyectos.!


----------



## Dano (Oct 20, 2007)

En este foro hay un tema abierto que trata sobre un IC transmisor de FM estereo, creo que el IC era un BA1404 o algo así no me acuerdo bien.
El tema tiene más de 10 páginas.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 20, 2007)

amigo no recuerdo en este momento como se conectan. tendria que buscar. o esperar que alguien te aclare la duda.


----------



## Rafael A. Lezama Morales (Dic 14, 2007)

Pues yo arme éste TX, y me ha funcionado bien...
No es la mejor calidad, ni muco menos, pero transmite bien, y no es complicado de armar...

http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/fmtrans.asp

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 14, 2007)

ya se habló de ese transmisor por parte de tecnideso


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 17, 2007)

comento ke acabo d armar este circuto y casi me pongo a llorar por ke nunca me habia funcionado un transmisor el ke hice con el BF494 me funciono tambien 

1: la frecuencia se recivia en 102.7 mhz con 33pF al lado de la bobina

2: use los 3v debidos

3: eso si la espera de recepcion con mi radio digital fue agotadora estube 2 horas sin parar buscando la emisora y la encontré probando con el automatico y el manual

4: puse un electret debido y una resistencia para adaptacion  a entradas auxiliares externas


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 17, 2007)

mati_23 a mi me funcionó perfecto con el 2N2222 y hasta con el 2N3904, pero eres un mensaje alentador para aquellos que lo hacen y no le funciona, siendo este circuito tan sencillo.


----------



## tuxuy (Ene 23, 2008)

Disculpen que reflote un tema viejo , pero, si quisiera ponerle un condensador variable en lugar del de 33 pf para poder variar la frecuencia en la que quiero que salga, alguna idea de que valor tendría que ser éste ?
Muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 23, 2008)

6-50 pF si tienes paciencia y quieres un rango de frecuencia numeroso y el de 4-20pF si quieres modificar la bobina y no buscar mucho!


----------



## tuxuy (Ene 23, 2008)

Buenisimo, y en caso de tener que modificar la bobina ahí es a prueba-error nomas? o hay alguna regla general ? es decir, le empiezo a sacar vueltas o la tengo que ensanchar solamente ?
Muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 23, 2008)

Podrias sacarle una vuelta o estirarla! Si tienes un inductometro, solo tienes ir midiendo y sacar los calculos para ver la frecuencia de resonacia del circuito LC


----------



## tuxuy (Ene 24, 2008)

Pa, estoy en una calle sin salida, alambre consigo como mínimo de 0.71 mm (21 awg no?), y el capacitor variable solamente de 6.8-45 pF. Saben si con éstos dos aún puedo armar el circuito ? y si pudiera tienen idea de como tendría que hacer la bobina ? (vueltas, tamaño y eso).
Muchas gracias !


----------



## tuxuy (Ene 24, 2008)

Hagan caso omiso a lo anterior, ya conseguí alambre 24 awg, sacado de un cable UTP (cable de red de computadora). Ahora, con ese capacitor variable que mencionaba antes (6.8-45) piensan que tendré que hacerle algún ajuste a la bovina ?

Gracias mil !

Saludos


----------



## Alberto Caballero (Ene 26, 2008)

hola a todos kisiera saber su opinion acerca de algo, imaginen que no tuverieran ningun valor de los componentes del circuito transmisor, que tipo de parametros o formulas emplearian para calcular los valores de los resistores, los condensadores, bibina, tipo de transistor, etc,,? en caso por ejemplo de que tuvieran que diseñar y modelar matematicamente un circuito transmisor fm propio.
gracias y disculpen.... saludos...


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 27, 2008)

1.- Saber calcular resistencias de limitacion
2.-Saber configurar un transistor (formulas)
3.-Conocer el uso del capacitor como filtro y su importantisimo papel en el circuito tanke
4.-Saber sobre los parametros de la PCB (si es que la vas a hacer a través de este metodo)
5.-Tambien debes tomar en cuenta el modelo de transistor de acuerdo a la frecuencia y potencia que quieras transmitir.


----------



## Alberto Caballero (Ene 27, 2008)

mmm ya veo...
Entonces cuales son las formulas para configurar el transistor y para calcular los valores de las resistencias y los capacitores que se muestran en el diagrama del circuito tx, para poder comprobar matematicamente este diseño? haber si alguien que sepa me puede ayudar con esta curiosidad...
saludos


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ene 29, 2008)

y como antena que usan? porque es muy lindo el transmisor super miniatura, pero la antena tiene que ser un caño de aluminio de 60 cm para tener un alcance "apreciable" . con un cable fino , se puede hacer, pero extendido 60 cm..... ya ocupa lugar. como lo esconden?


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 29, 2008)

Ejemplo de lo que dices:


----------



## dandany (Feb 2, 2009)

Se puede usar en el micro transmisor bf494?.Porque a mi no me anda,Pino dice que con una resistencia de 1 k se puede inyectar audio de mp3 pc y otras fuentes pero a mi no me anda hice 5 vueltas a la lapicera la resistencia de 4,7 por la de 1k tal vez el bf494 es el problema.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Courage_faces dijo:
			
		

> yo he armado este circuito pero no lo logro hacer funcionar.!
> al conectar el osciloscopio en el colector, hablo por el microfono, y puedo ver la vos amplificada, y al fondo puedo ver la portadora que anda en el orden de los mV, cuando hablo fuerte la moduladora sobrepasa la amplitud de la pobre portadora.he armado todo con los mismos valores y componentes, vcc=3.0v, 2N3409, y los valores del tanque son C= 8.8 pf L=0.2 uH.
> 
> alguna sugenrencia para este circuito.
> ...






el tanque con 8.8 pF y L 0.2 uH tiene una resonancia en 120 Mhz, esta fuera de 88 - 108 Mhz



.


----------



## eze0106 (Abr 8, 2009)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> 1*no le hice cambios
> 2* tiene muy poca fidelidad
> 3*yo tengo el PCB reducido del transmisor que aprece como destacado y ese si que inciona fino fino. casi estereo jaajajaja



anthony123 primero que nada te queria agradecer por tus aportes me han ayudado mucho en este campo tan interesante, te comento que soy principiante y me gustaria experimentar con ese transmisor, el que aparece como destacado, y queria pedirte si me podes pasar el PCB reducido que tenes.

Muchas gracias por todos tus aportes, son de gran ayuda para muchos, especialmente para los que empezamos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 11, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro.

estuve viendo durante un largo tiempo este micro transmisor de FM, (el de Josepino) y vi q lo hicienron funcionar con solo 1,5volts y alcanzo unos 60mt.

mi idea es utilizar una bateria muy pequeña llamada "A23" que provee de 12volts, ya que he visto que en todos los transmisores de alarmas de autos existe esta pila, y es debido a su voltaje, tamaño y seguramente el alcance q produce en un transmisor.

Podríamos hacer ese micro transmisor de FM pero a 12volts? ? ? y ver q alcance tiene? ? ?

q podriamos cambiar? ? ?


----------



## Andrew (Abr 25, 2009)

Perdonen la ignorancia

¿que es un tx?¿pll?

¿cualquier amplificador de sonido se puede comvertir en transmisor fm con un trimer y bobina al final del circuito?

Gracias


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

Un TX es un transmisor, un RX un receptor.
Respecto a lo del amplificador de audio, la bobina y el condensador, definitivamente NO. (Es curioso, yo al principio también pensaba que solo se necesitaba un circuito LC para emitir). Para generar ondas de radio, se necesita una retroalimentación invertida al amplificador, para generar la "onda". Visto de otra forma, se necesita energía extra (administrada de forma controlada) para mantener el circuito LC oscilando, puesto que todos los circuitos tienen perdidas de energía que se disipan en forma de calor (debido a la resistencia).


----------



## Andrew (Abr 26, 2009)

Gracias y el pll?¿?¿


----------



## asherar (Abr 26, 2009)

Andrew dijo:
			
		

> Gracias y el pll?¿?¿



PLL = Phase Locked Loop = Lazo enganchado en fase

Es un tipo de circuito que se usa para varias cosas, entre otras:  
- estabilizar la frecuencia de un oscilador, 
- limpiar de ruido una oscilación. 

En términos muy generales: permite sincronizar dos oscilaciones.


----------



## Andrew (Abr 26, 2009)

Gracias..........y como se podria mejorar la transmision de el m destacado del primer post?¿?¿?

Gracias


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2009)

Andrew dijo:
			
		

> Gracias y el pll?¿?¿


Que PLL?    Para que necesitas un PLL?
Solo hiciste ese circuito y querés armar un PLL? Un PLL es bastante complejo. Para que lo necesitas?


----------



## Andrew (Abr 26, 2009)

No perdón me refiero a que es un pll..


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2009)

Bueno, eso esta un poco fuera de tema pero ya que estamos...
Un pll es un oscilador retroalimentado en frecuencia.
Si querés mas información buscala con Google o algún otro buscador, hay abundante información sobre el tema.


----------



## Andrew (Abr 28, 2009)

Ya prové el transmisor del post y es verdad que tiene muy poca fidelidad....


----------



## electrodan (Abr 28, 2009)

Que esperabas de ese circuito?


----------



## Andrew (Abr 28, 2009)

esperaba que por lo menos fuese algo mejor...........


----------



## kilicrespo (May 11, 2009)

Hola, yo construi el de josepino y funciona bien ,una curiosidad, es q el mejor resultado lo obtuve armandolo en una protoboard transmitiendo 100 metros inyectando el audio de un reproductor de cd y 3volt de alimentacion. lo q si sucedio es q es muy inestable cualquier objeto q pase cerca le corria la frecuencia, y montandolo en una plaqueta ni siquiera lograba transmitir mas de 2 metros


----------



## gussaq (May 12, 2009)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro por lo que este es mi primer post .

Arme este circuito y me andubo a la 1ra, si bien como ya relató mucha gente en este mismo hilo comprobe personalmente que es inestable: variaciones en el angulo del aparatito desplazan la frecuencia, y con un nivel de saturación bastante considerable a una distancia aprox. de menos de 15cm del microfono, puesto que la exitación que proboca el captador es evidentemente alta..en ese sentido cumple el rol de un micrófono espia 

No soy un experto en RF y ni mucho menos en electrónica, solo un simple aficionado al que le atraen muchos las comunicaciones inalámbricas, pero personalmente recomendaría este circuito a aquellos aficionados o hobistas que deseen  introducirse en el campo (la experimentación es muy valiosa, se aprende mucho). Los materiales son relativamente fáciles de conseguir y la contrucción es secilla y barata (principalmente por el reducido nro de componentes)

Respete al pie de la letra las especificaciones, salvo:

-La inductancia: use 5 vueltas de cobre esmaltado de 0,5mm de diametro (lo consegui en una fábrica de transformadores) con una distancia entre espiras de 1mm y pico, usando una lapizera bien cilíndrica..no las hexagonales, consiguiendo un diámetro de 120mm masomenos.
-El condensador cerámico del tanque (33pF) lo reemplaze por un Trimer Naranja (6pF - 50pF)..sintonizo fácilmente la transmisión en toda la banda, incluso 87.5Mhz y 108.0MHz

-Para la alimentación usé dos pilas recargables AA de 1500mAH.

Y bue, que más les puedo decir..funciona!  

Salu2!


----------



## gussaq (May 12, 2009)

*Kilicrespo*, con respecto a la curiosidad..es totalmente factible, las placas de epoxy VS las protoboards en mi opinión son todo un tema. Que armes un circuito tanto en una placa como en un proto, no garantiza su buen funcionamiento.

Si bien la opinión de mucha gente en este foro es que para aplicaciones de RF son mejores las placas, en mi opinión, una plaqueta con pistas corroidas o de mala calidad puede afectar al funcionamiento del circuito. Además, hay que considerar que se agrega la tarea de soldar: un estaño de baja calidad o inadecuado para soldarura en placa (aplicación electrónica) y sin contar las terribles "soldaduras frias" pueden acarrear desde corrientes parásitas hasta pérdida de conductividad (que son factores importantes en este tipo de circuitos)..sumando todo esto un protoboard de buena calidad puede en _algunos_ casos obtener un mejor desempeño que una plaqueta.

Aunque parezca fanático de los protos, nunca use uno en mi vida (siempre placas de desarrollo)..lo que intento plasmar en mi experiencia personal y sentido común es que a veces el funcionamiendo de estos circuitos depende de detalles tan ínfimos como la distribución y/o posición de los componentes (especialmente antenas, inductancias, transistores, capacitores, fuentes de alimentación e incluso conductores de las mismas) ya que estos componentes irradian campos eléctricos, magnéticos o ambos (electromagnéticos) cuya componentes al inteaccionar unas con otras pueden llegar a atenuarse entre sí..disminuyendo la estabilidad y/o alcance final del transmisor.

Es cuestión de experimentar y no quedarse siempre con la 1ra opción, como anécdota les cuento que mi 1ra transmisión de FM la hice desde un circuito armado con partes recicladas de 3 radio-grabadores distintos..incluyendo fuente de alimentación y etapa de amplificación de audio. Me base en la etapa del oscilador del circuito *FM Miniatura* que esta recomendado en este foro (que por cierto lo recomiendo, lo probe y anda bien) para acoplar el tanque LC y el transistor de encapsulado plástico (que por cierto los únicos datos que tenía es que era NPN, la polarización por la medición del tester y que funcionaba como oscilador al juzgar su ubicación en el circuito).

Logre una transmision estable y de buena calidad a 88.0 MHz desde una computadora a un radio en otra habitación cerrada a unos 12m aprox..eso si dependia "misteriosamente" de una determinada posición de un cable de alimentación sin conexion alguna con el circuito para fijar su frecuencia JAJA! , sin protoboard ni placa..solo con simples cables! 

Todo esto sin mencionar que calibre el Trimer reciclado con un destornillador de METAL ..hasta que me entere que eso no se hacia 

Desgraciadamente el circuito murio cuando lo pase a placa ..seguramente _el poder_ del "cable mágico" se atenuó por la nueva distribución de los componentes JAJAJAJA, y bue ya era mucho que hubiese andado contra todo pronóstico.

Espero que mas de uno se haya reido  , Salu2!


----------



## electrodan (May 12, 2009)

Creo que colocándolo adentro de una pequeña cajita de metal se terminarían las desviaciones de frecuencia al pasar la mano cerca del circuito.


----------



## gussaq (May 13, 2009)

Hola *electrodan*, gracias por tu respuesta.

Perdon por no expresarme bien anteriormente..no quería hacer muy extenso el post . En realidad en el sentido que vos decis es bastante estable..salvo si toco directamente el inductor, el transistor o la antena .
El problema es que a medida que alejo el Tx del receptor, digamos unos 6m, la señal comienza a hacerse inestable y tengo que transladarme a otra posición o a veces en una posición fija rotar el Tx hasta que el receptor sintonize.

A lo mejor la antena que use no es muy eficiente, no tengo mucha idea de estas..yo usé un alambre rígido de cobre (el de un coaxil de 75 OHMs) de 5.5cm de largo soldado en posición perdendicular a la placa. Eh probado soldando este alámbre en una espira intermedia de la bobina, pero los resultados son muy similares.

Te comento también que a las pruebas las realizo en un ambiente cerrado (Departamento con varias habitaciones) y utilizo como receptor mi telefono celular (este usa el cable del manos libres como antena)..a lo mejor estos datos ayudan al análisis. Tampoco se si el alcance es normal en un ambiente cerrado para este Tx, desconozco la potencia 

De antemano, Gracias! Salu2


----------



## electrodan (May 13, 2009)

Entonces no es inestabilidad, es poca potencia.


----------



## juliansharp (Ago 16, 2009)

si efectivamente no es fiable el de josepino ya que el transistor que se usa no es muy recomendable para radio frecuencias, el que mas recomiendan es el BF494, este es  mas fiable para transmitir pero deberian tener en cuenta los corrientes maximas ya que el 2n2222 permite grandes corrientes asi que comparen os datasheet de estos transistores y haber si les funciona con el bf.


----------



## JOSIAN (Ene 1, 2010)

Amigos este lo arme hace bastante tiempo y funciona muy bien es posterior al escorpion y tambien es de saber electronica  aqui les dejo el link de enlace para que lo revisen aver que tal 
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news08/nota13/microtransmisor.htm


----------



## JOSIAN (Ene 19, 2010)

ese es el el microtrasmisor de FM ESCORPION aqui dejo un PDF mas completo y detallado sobre la construccion de ese microtrasmisor de FM que incluye el PCB


----------



## 0rB3 (Mar 11, 2010)

JOSIAN dijo:


> ese es el el microtrasmisor de FM ESCORPION aqui dejo un PDF mas completo y detallado sobre la construccion de ese microtrasmisor de FM que incluye el PCB


No me podrias decir de cuanto es la bobina impresa en el PCB? o decirme como calcular las bobinas en PCB y hacerlas porque no se como


----------



## JOSIAN (Mar 11, 2010)

hermano  orB3 la bobina para este transmisor es sencilla son 4 vueltas de alambre awg 12, de 0.5 mm de diamentro con una separación entre espiras de 1 mm, con toma en la segunda espira allí va conectada la antena del transmisor si no sabes como medir el calibre del alambre puedes usar el que se consigue en las bobinas que traen los radios de transistores o el embobinado de motores de CA (CORRIENTE ALTERNA) puede ser de electro ventiladores, en cuanto a la bobina impresa en el PCB no te sabria decir su valor en henrios (HZ) ya que el calculo de inductancias es algo complicado seria bueno que realices una  busqueda en el foro aver si hay una discusion sobre ese tema en especifico saludos.


----------



## Jofreadso1994 (Oct 4, 2010)

para el mini transmisor de Josepino no se puede usar una antena telescopica?


----------



## marcelo070 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yo hice uno pero no pude sintonizarlo


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 6, 2011)

Ahi una transparencia para que la haguen con la tecnica del planchado 
a ver si les sirve


----------



## JHOANCARLOS DURAN (Feb 23, 2011)

como trabaja un modulador..?


----------



## franksegura (Abr 29, 2012)

alco79ar dijo:


> Hola, hice este micro transmisor de fmhttp://www.josepino.com/circuits/index.pl?fm_microphone.jpc) porke es el machikito ke encontre, pero no me anduvo y kisiera saber si alguien me puede decir porke. les comento ke no use 3v. use 6v. y por si y por si habia una radio justo en el punto del dial donde debia sintonizarlo, reemplase el capasitor de 33pf por uno trimer, aunke tb lo probe con el capacitor y no funciono, todo lo demas estoy seguro de haberlo hecho bien, si alguno lo hace porfavor digame si funciono bien, Gracias




Sabes que me funciono pero solo funciona una vez no se a que se debe que lo arme y funciono aunque con baja calidad de sonido y no stereo , ahora algo extraño sucede y es que lo armas lo usas y cuando lo quieres volver a usar no funciona mas,.....arme otro a ver si se daño alguna pieza y funciono bien variava la frecuencia y bien pero a los dias lo quice encender de nuevo y sucedio lo mismo nunca mas a querido funcionar por eso los abandone a ambos y lo recomiendo pero hay que buscar el fallo de que no funcione mas de una vez........me parece desechable....ahhhh el alcance no mas de 70 metros de ahi en adelante distoriona aunque tengas una frecuencia libre....

saludos


----------



## joseeduardosn (Sep 15, 2012)

Funcionar una sola vez? no tendrá que ver con la alimentación, la tensión de entrada y eso?


----------



## jordancamey13 (Mar 20, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> Querés algo peqño aqui lo tenés.
> http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff44/stinfler/SCORPION.jpg



de que capacidad es el trimmer porque no dice??


----------



## tiago (Mar 20, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> de que capacidad es el trimmer porque no dice??



Parece de color verde: 5-30 pf. De todos modos dále un valor 10 - 60 pf y observa si se sintoniza con facilidad y recorre toda la banda.

Saludos.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Mar 20, 2013)

mmm ok gracias , de hecho si funciona pero con el radio de mi telefono, porque le puse uno trimmer verde  pero en un radio de mesa no se encuentra en ninguna banda, si mucho se escucha como a 2 metros


----------



## tiago (Mar 20, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> mmm ok gracias , de hecho si funciona pero con el radio de mi telefono, porque le puse uno trimmer verde  pero en un radio de mesa no se encuentra en ninguna banda, si mucho se escucha como a 2 metros



Puede que estes fuera de banda, juega un poco con el valor del trimmer.

Saludos.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Mar 20, 2013)

consegui en una casa de reparacion un trimmer rojo?? pero eso me parece que es de menos valor, es que son bien difíciles de encontrar esos trimmer


----------



## victoryp (Sep 4, 2014)

alguien sabe si al ensamblar el transmisor de josepino encontraron el capacitor ceramico de 6.8 pf o lo reeplazaron


----------



## tiago (Sep 5, 2014)

victoryp dijo:


> alguien sabe si al ensamblar el transmisor de josepino encontraron el capacitor ceramico de 6.8 pf o lo reeplazaron



Procura colocar el mas aproximado que encuentres y prueba a ver.
También puedes asociar un par de condensadores para aproximarte a esos 6'8 Pf.

Saludos.


----------



## victoryp (Sep 8, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> Procura colocar el mas aproximado que encuentres y prueba a ver.
> También puedes asociar un par de condensadores para aproximarte a esos 6'8 Pf.
> 
> Saludos.



gracias amigo tomare en cuenta vuestro consejo ahora es hora de materializar dicho circuito de josepino


----------

